# Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1515/


Hallo,

das ist mal ein seltener Fang und dann aus nem Eisloch.
Ich selbe habe auch von den Stören welche.
Sind schon sehr beeindruckend.

Ein Exot aus Amerika in einem Tiroler Baggersee? Hier der Fangbericht im Original-Ton:
„Abends am 19. Januar: Mein Freund Stefan holt mich ab, um zusammen mit mir an eine alte Schottergrube zu fahren. Nicht, dass wir nachts Eisfischen wollen, wir wollen viel mehr ein Loch hacken um für den morgigen Tag etwas Futter zu versenken. Wir konnten in der Vergangenheit mit dieser Taktik schon einige Karpfen unter dem Eis erbeuten.

Im Dunkel der Nacht krieche ich auf allen Vieren aufs Eis, gestützt auf ein Holzruder, das Futter und die Axt zwischen die Zähne geklemmt. Mit einiger Mühe kann ich ein Loch in die noch tragfähige Eisdecke schlagen und versenke unser Karpfen-Spezialfutter aus Eigenproduktion. Zurück am Ufer fällt mir auf, dass ich vergessen habe, die Watstiefel für dieses Manöver überzuziehen. Glücklicherweise schlafen wir in einer kleinen Hütte am See, so können meine Hosen bis morgen über der Gaslampe trocknen...

Schon frühmorgens stehen wir beide am Eis, schließlich wollen wir keine Zeit verlieren. Bis mittags tut sich allerdings nichts. Auch die nächsten Stunden verlaufen nicht zu unserer Zufriedenheit, weshalb ich mich entschließe, selbstgebundene Nymphen unter dem Eisloch spielen zu lassen. Im Winter kann das oft den Tag retten, verschiedenste Fischarten haben wir so schon überlisten können. Es dauert auch gar nicht lange, bis die Spitze der Eisrute zittert und der sachte Anhieb sitzt. Doch der Gegner ist kein Rotauge, Brassen oder ein sonstiger Weißfisch, unbeirrt zieht er unter dem Eis seine Bahnen. Am 14er Vorfach ist es mir unmöglich, den Drill zu forcieren. So knie ich bereits über eine Stunde am Loch, bis wir den Riesen zu ersten Mal schemenhaft unter dem schneefreien Eis erkennen können. Wahnsinn, der Bursche misst bestimmt 130 bis 140 cm! Doch um welchen Fisch es sich genau handelt, können wir nur vermuten, so tippen wir auf einen Silberkarpfen (Tolstolob), denn das sind nach unserem Wissen die einzigen Großfische in der Kuhle. Dass der mutmaßliche Planktonschlürfer auf eine Nymphe biss, unterstreicht unsere Annahme.

Da wir keine Waage im Großfischformat im Gepäck haben, rufen wir telefonisch einen Bekannten zu Hilfe, der nach einiger Zeit am Ufer auftaucht, sich jedoch nicht auf das schon recht dünne Eis traut. Und da sehe ich den Fisch zum ersten Mal direkt unter dem Eisloch und kann ihn eindeutig als Löffelstör ansprechen! Wir haben keine Ahnung wie der Exot in die Schottergrube gekommen sein kann, aber spätestens jetzt tue ich den Sichtungsbericht eines Kollegen nicht mehr als Anglerlatein ab.

Er kommt langsam an die Oberfläche und Steff versucht ihn mittels Schwanzwurzelgriff zu landen, ein kräftiger Schlag mit der Schwanzflosse und er verschwindet wieder in der Tiefe. Die Bremse ist ganz offen und die Qualitätsschnur (Stroft) hält, was sie verspricht! Es vergeht noch einige Zeit, bis wir die zweite Chance auf eine Landung bekommen, diesmal bekommt Stefan den Fisch an der Nase zu fassen und es gibt kein Entrinnen mehr! Die Goldkopfnymphe hängt im Maul des Planktonfiltrierers, er hat sie also mit eingesaugt und ist korrekt gefangen, ein Traum! Als ich aufstehen will, um meinen Fang entgegenzunehmen, fällt das recht schwer, da ich in den 2 Stunden und 10 Minuten Drillzeit mit den Watstiefeln am Eis festgefroren bin!

Ich trage den Fisch auf ächzendem Eis ans Ufer, wo wir ihn schonend auf einem Schlafsack liegend vermessen und wiegen wollen - 138 cm! Doch das Gewicht ist nicht zu ermitteln, denn es übersteigt die Kapazität der Waage. So schätzen wir den Fisch auf 20 bis 25 kg, um ihn nach einem Erinnerungsfoto wieder in das Loch zu entlassen, aus dem er gekommen ist...“


http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10875_13_20070227081203.jpg







http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10876_13_20070227081403.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

meine Güte ....
#rzu dem Fang mit ner Eisrute und nem 0,14er Vorfach !!!! #6


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> meine Güte ....
> #rzu dem Fang mit ner Eisrute und nem 0,14er Vorfach !!!! #6



Hallo,

ich finde es auch total hammer. war schon ne Leistung.
Schau die mal die Eisfläche im hintergrund an. Die sieht echt dünn aus.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

ich hab mich gefragt welche Eisdecke überhaupt ??? #c dachte erst das wäre das Wasser gewesen ... ;-)
so richtig viel sehe ich auf dem kleinen Bild nicht davon - na ja, der lebensmut wurde ja schwer belohnt !


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch drei mal hingucken müssen.
Auf dem ersten foto schaut es aus wie als wenn oben rechts nen eisloch wäre und man die Bohrreste sehen kann.
Auf dem unteren kann man mit etwas geduld nen eisrand erkennen.
Dafür lege ich nicht die Hand ins feuer.


----------



## Pikebite (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde es auch total hammer. war schon ne Leistung.
> Schau die mal die Eisfläche im hintergrund an. Die sieht echt dünn aus.


 
Ich finde irgendwie, dass das wie offenes Wasser aussieht...

Trotzdem, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Ist da überhaupt eis drauf? Ich meine auf dem unteren Foto sieht es sogar nach Wellen am Ufer aus


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Fische gibt es |rolleyes . Petri Heil dem Fänger, wackere Leistung. Sowohl im Hinblick auf die angelerischen Fähigkeiten als auf das elfengleiche Betreten der Eisfläche.

Die sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als ob ich da raufgegangen wäre. Kann seinen Kumpel sehr gut verstehen |supergri . Das Wasser ansich muss ja ne Bombenfarbe habe, wenn es gefroren schon so schön aussieht.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Was für ein exotischer Prachtkerl. Glückwunsch dem Fänger. Hat einen Superdrill gehabt und durchgestanden!


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Und hat der überhaupt Zähne geputzt?
Ich bilde mir ein beim Fänger am rechten Eckzahn Zahnbelag sehen zu können! #q #q #q 


Ein Hammerfisch! Petri heil!

Auch wenn er hier nicht hingehört!


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ist da überhaupt eis drauf? Ich meine auf dem unteren Foto sieht es sogar nach Wellen am Ufer aus



Hallo,

ist echt schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Ziemlich großes Eisloch, würde ich sagen.
Da hat der Fisch ja locker durchgepasst. 

Aber echt ein Klassefisch. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn diese Art sich verbreiten würde.:vik: 


Petri dem Fänger !#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Scheinen wohl in Österreich einige große Exemplare dieser Gattung vorzukommen .. 
Hier ein weiterer Fisch, der beim Eisangeln gefangen wurde.

basti


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Hallo, das ist aber ein normaler Störhybride. kein löffelstör.
Das Problem bei Löffelstören ist, das sie ein extrem hartes maul haben und der haken nur sehr schwer sitzt


----------



## Fabio (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

gattung wohl ja, aber die art ist wohl ein normaler sterlet, sowas war bei uns früher in der donau sogar recht heimisch


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Ne ne, das ist kein Sterlet.
Das ist nen Hybride.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo, das ist aber ein normaler Störhybride. kein löffelstör.
> Das Problem bei Löffelstören ist, das sie ein extrem hartes maul haben und der haken nur sehr schwer sitzt


Und deshalb schrieb ich _"Gattung"_ 
Denn dieselbe Gattung sind sie nunmal.

basti #h


----------



## Fabio (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Ein Störhybrid, achso
Aber ein Hybrid aus welchen Fischen ist der ?

LG FAbio


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

die familie heisst acipenseridae,also echte störe.
ein sterlet(acipenser ruthenus) ist der zweite fisch nicht.davon hab ich in der donau schon 2 gefangen.
ich glaube es ist eher ein wolgastör.also ein waxdick.
die grossen störe die einmal in der donau lebten waren die hausen.
diese wolgastöre bekommst du zb beim hornbach lebend für die teiche zu kaufen.viele haben sich diese fische mittlerweile in ihre teiche gesetzt.
ich kenn einige teiche wo du richtig grosse fangen kannst.der posengucker hat dazu mal einen bericht reingestellt.
den löffelstör kannte ich noch nicht!
schönes tier!!da hätt ich auch blöd geschaut wenn der an meinem haken wäre.
lg rob


----------



## Fabio (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

IC hhabe schon desöfteren Fotos von gefangenen Löffelstören in Österreich gesehen, sodas ich nciht mehr an Zufallsfänge glaube, da besetzt doch jemand gezielt seine Paylacken? Würd ich nciht tun, aber ich würde ja auch nciht mehr an solchen Gewässern angeln
lG Fabio


----------



## Leif (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*



rob schrieb:


> die familie heisst acipenseridae,also echte störe.
> ein sterlet(acipenser ruthenus) ist der zweite fisch nicht.davon hab ich in der donau schon 2 gefangen.
> ich glaube es ist eher ein wolgastör.also ein waxdick.
> die grossen störe die einmal in der donau lebten waren die hausen.
> ...



Ich nehme meine Aussage zurück.
es ist doch ne eigene Rasse.
bin mir sicher das es Acipenser baeri ist.
habe ich nämlich auch.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. März 2007)

*AW: Riesieger Löffelstör aus Östereich!!!!!*

Guten Morgen !

Na logo ists es eine eigene Art ! Hat doch nie jemand abgestritten & muss ja auch so sein. Selbst ein Bastard wäre letztlich eine eigene Art. Nicht unbedingt Fortpflanzungsfähig aber eben eine eigene Art. Siehe Maultier 
Dennoch gehören sie alle zur selben Gattung ! Mehr nicht 

mfg
basti


----------

